# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  انتقال یک جدول به دیتابیس دیگر

## asemoon barooni

سلام
من میخوام یک جدول رو از یک دیتابیس از یک سرور به یک دیتابیس دیگر در سرور متفاوت انتقال بدم باید از چه دستوری استفاده کنم ؟؟؟ یک روش استفاده از import/Export ه ولی من از نسخه Express استفاده می کنم که این امکان رو نداره حالا باید چیکار کنم؟؟ اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون می شم.

----------


## Program.net

یه اسکریپت از جدول مبدا بساز و توی دیتابیس مقصد اجراش کن ولی دیتاهاش منتقل نمیشه

----------


## asemoon barooni

خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی تون ولی من میخوام داده هام انتقال پیدا کنه اصلا این امکان وجود داره که بدون import/Export این کارو کرد؟؟؟

----------


## oliya24

سلام دوست عزیز اگر منظورت اینه که یه جدول رو با داده هاش کپی کنی بریزی تو یه دیتابیس دیگه باید بگم که میتونی از این کد استفاده کنی ببین اگر به کارت اومد بگو اگر هم نه بازم یه اطلاعی بده که یه فکر دیگه بکنیم
select * 
database2.dbo.target table
from database1.dbo.source table
پارامتر اول یعنی target table باید یه اسم جدید برای جدولت انتخاب کنی
پارامتر دوم source table: جدولی کهمیخوایی از اون کپی برداری کنی
موفق باشی

----------


## Reza_Yarahmadi

درصورتی که دسترسی به SQL Server 2008 دارید میتونید از داده های جدولتون هم اسکریپت تهیه کنید ولی در صورتی که از 2000 یا 2005 استفاده میکنید میتونید با استفاده از برنامه زیر از داده ها و ساختار جدولتون اسکریپت تهیه کنید و روی سرور دیگه اجرا کنید. ویا اینکه اگر از سرور اول امکان دسترسی به سرور دوم رو دارید میتونید از قابلیت Replication استفاده کنید (برای اطلاعات بیشتر در این مورد توی اسیت جستجو کنید).
در حالت کلی Express قابلیت تهیه اسکریپت رو نداره و شما مجبورید یا برای کاری که میخواید انجام بدید خودتون برنامه بنویسید و یا از ورژنهای اصلی SQL Server استفاده کنید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%B3&highlight=

----------


## asemoon barooni

oilya24 جان اون دستوری که گفتی  درستش اینه 
select * into database2.dbo.target table from database1.dbo.source table

این روشم وقتی که دو دیتابیس تو یک servername باشن درسته ولی من که گفتم سرور ها و User و Pass ها متفاوته...

----------

